# Grand National 2008



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.grand-national-guide.co.uk/enjoy.php

/links

Some great Info to help you choose your 

Place your Bets HERE on an exclusive FF poll Later today

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

5 Votes each

Place your Bets ​
​
** If you Vote and add your choices to the thread
I will be giving credit prizes to the those who bet on the
1st TEN horses  to come in  **

 There is maximum prize worth 10,000 Credits  (or bubbles)
Any editing of posts will disqualify you ​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok so if i dont get on later could u put me down for Butler's Cabin please


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Im worried about missing this so can you put me as Butlers cabin as well please


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

hedgehunter
vodka bleu
point barrow
chelsea harbour
cloudy lane

for me


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ta


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok heres my choices

Comply or die
chelsea harbour
hedgehunter
vodka bleu
and last but not least and doesnt stand a chance Contraband

Hayley x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Backbeat

Cloudylane

Hedgehunter

Kelami

snowymorning

Thanx Kel


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

In no particular order  

BUTLER’S CABIN
CLOUDY LANE
HEDGEHUNTER
SLIM PICKINGS 
SIMON 

Ta Muchley
Shelley Xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Voted for mine thanks

Comply or Die

Cloudy lane

Vodke Bleu

Kelami

Hedgehunter

Thank you, good luck everyone x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Dizzi this is such fun, thank you    

*I voted but thought I'd share how I picked,   
how have you picked yours ?? * 

*CLOUDY LANE * just liked it    
*COMPLY OR DIE* What I feel like saying to MIL if she doesn't do what doctors tell her too  
*KING JOHNS CASTLE * Is in Limerick where parents came from  and we've been there  made me homesick 
*SIMON* when I had my car accident, Simon was a brilliant nurse that really helped me
*VODKA BLEU * need you ask, it's something to do with the vodka though   

love
MC xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all ,
Just wondering if anyone is putting a bet on today for the   Grand National ??  
We have a sweep stake at work we all can chose two horses each my two are No: 11 Butler's Cabin 16-1
No: 31 Tumbling Dice 100-1 Blooming nora that one will full at the 1st hurdle lol    ..........
 Everyone and  to all you horses and jockey'.

Post merged ( not in Comp ) ~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

BUTLER’S CABIN
CLOUDY LANE
FUNDAMENTALIST 
HEDGEHUNTER
MCKELVEY
ta dizzi


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Comply or Die
Butlers Cabin
Slim Pickings
Cloudy Lane
Mr Pointment

Right off to the real bookies too ...... only race I ever bet on .... fingers crossed ... just a little cash would be nice


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Im just going to stick to the ones I have actually done:

Butlers cabin  
Cloudy lane  
Vodkablu


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I voted :

snowy morning

turko

cornish sett

cloudy lane

hedgehunter

Just picked mine by their names...


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

My votes are:

Bewleys Berry 
Butlers Cabin 
Comply or Die 
Madison de berlais
Philson Run 

Good luck everybody 
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What time does it start 4.15?


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi dizzi
          mine are

bewley's berry
snowy morning
mr pointment
cloudy lane
butlers cabin

                    thanks 
good luck to eveyone 
                                            luv mariexxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Voting will close at 4.10pm - 

I need to  pick my horses - but I am cooking!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

The race is off at 4:15 (or there abouts depending on false starts and the like   )


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Great idea, my choices are:

Slim Pickings
Butlers Cabin
McElvey
Comply or Die
Dun Doire


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok 
I have placed my real bets - and will cast my votes the same

Comply or Die - DH wanted this !

Vodka blue - Sounds good!

Cloudy lane - A favorite

Snowy morning - Expected this weekend

and kelami - Just because it had 50/1 odds!
~Dizzi~
If youve not said who you voted for you cant win the credits


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

CLOUDY LANE 

CONTRABAND 

HEDGEHUNTER 

MR POINTMENT 

SNOWY MORNING 


Thanks Gemma xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

- Votes closing in 2 minutes!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> ARDAGHEY 0 (0%)
> BACKBEAT 1 (0.8%)
> BAILY BREEZE 1 (0.8%)
> BEWLEYS BERRY 3 (2.5%)
> ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok...mine are:

Snowy Morning - like the name
Cloudy Lane - like the name & was favourite on news this morning
Vodka Bleu - partial to a drop !
Milan deux Mille - cos Italian side of family originate from near Milan
Tumbling Dice - need a bit of luck at the moment !!!! 


Got DP to put bet on at bookies for me (Snowy Morning & Cloudy Lane) so  


N xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Ok...mine are:
> 
> Snowy Morning - like the name
> Cloudy Lane - like the name & was favourite on news this morning
> ...


I'd voted but was editing my post with the names !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

BOB HALL
MR POINTMENT
KELAMI
VODKA BLEU
FUNDAMENTALIST

am i in time ?

pam xx

i only voted for one and it wasn't until i scrolled down i saw we should vote for 5 and it won't let me alter it


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wotcha

I have a punt on Mr Pointment and Chelsea Harbour.
Fingers crossed that all the horses and jockeys make it safely round the course.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

don't worry about leaders until the last few fences   at least til fence 26/28


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

So who has had a fit from the elbow  it was a close run


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

poo waste of £40  gonna    dh now


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I backed the winner in the shop!! yippee


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Me too x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Won a tenner with Snowy Morning but bet a tenner so came out evens......

N xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I WON!!!!

with Comply or die & Snowy morning!

I will sort the credits etc out next brb - Minxy I think your vote will count


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Dizzy for sorting this it was good fun x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I hope that some of you placed bets at the bookies with horses you have added here   If you had each way bets you would have got a couple of horses with the first 4 places


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i did shell but seeing as we chose donkeys we wont be calling down for our winnings


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I had snowy morning each way don't know what i get back not a lot maybe my money back

My DD had snowy morning as well bless her


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I won £101 !!!

OMG!!!!


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

I won £47.25 on comply or die, that will pay for 1 day of menopur injections  .

Hayley x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

bl**dy hell good day for u 2 then


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm just trying to find all the nags that finished / and fell to work out our winners 

so far 
Grand National 2008 Result

FULL RESULT:
1st: Comply or Die 
2nd: King Johns Castle
3rd: Snowy Morning 
4th: Slim Pickings 
5th: Bewleys Berry


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

McKelvey fell and it was fatal  dh got 5th not sure how it works tho so will wait for him to come home b4 i get the beating stick out


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

the rider hurt his back hasn't he.

i came 3rd

dh came 1st,4th and 1st in the sweep at work not sure how muh we've won i'll let you know.

                                luv mariexx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> McKelvey fell and it was fatal


 for the horse or rider


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

horse


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Am I right that only 15 horses finished the race 

the rest were 
Pulled Up or
Unseated Riders 

Just found this 

Milan Deux Mille was the final horse to complete the four-and-a-half-mile course in 15th place, 
with 25 horses failing to get over the 30 fences.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

yep that right Dizzi


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Dizzi hope this may help you out.

1 Comply Or Die 
2 King John's Castle 
3 Snowy Morning 
4 Slim Pickings 
5 Bewley's Berry 
6 Cloudy Lane 
7 Nadover 
8 Baily Breeze 
9 Chelsea Harbour 
10 Mon Mome 
11 Hi Cloy 
12 Cornish Sett 
13 Hedgehunter 
14 Idle Talk 
15 Milan Deux Mille 
Mr Pointment pulled up at the 30th 
  Dun Doire fell at 29th 
  D'Argent unseated rider at 27th 
  Knowhere fell at 25th 
  Turko unseated rider at 25th 
  Simon unseated rider at 25th 
  Butler's Cabin fell at 22nd 
  Joaaci fell at 20th 
  Mckelvey unseated rider at 20th 
  Bob Hall pulled up at 19th 
  Vodka Bleu pulled up at 19th 
  Naunton Brook pulled up at 19th 
  Point Barrow pulled up at 17th 
  Contraband fell at 11th 
  Kelami fell at 11th 
  Madison Du Berlais fell at 8th 
  Philson Run fell at 8th 
  No Full fell at 6th 
  Ardaghey fell at 4th 
  Fundamentalist fell at 4th 
  Iron Man unseated rider at 3rd 
  Tumbling Dice unseated at 3rd 
  Black Apalachi fell at 2nd 
  L'Ami fell at 2nd 
  Backbeat fell at 2nd 

Hayley x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

You star!

I was about to post mine and you beat me to it  

Ok will work out OUR winners now . . .


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Mark didn't get to the bookies because of cricket, and I had down the five
I had here, for a £1 bet each way     

He feels bad so is going to work out the odds, and see if I won any money,
will let you know, how much it says and see if he undersells me  


MC xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Oh and I am putting up a 10,000  Credit (or bubbles) prize for the Winner
> 8,000 for Second place
> 5,000 for 3rd place
> 2,000 for 4th place
> ...




Im Just working out the winners now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*The FF winners Are 
 *​
*Hayleys
Comply or Die 

 Maria Christina 
 King John's Castle  

 kellixxx 
Snowy Morning 

Shellebelle 
Slim Pickings

leechcb1 
Bewley's Berry

JJ1 
Cloudy Lane

No Winner
Nadover 

No Winner
Baily Breeze 

JJ1 
Chelsea Harbour 

No Winner
Mon Mome

 Last Horse in! 


Minxy 
Milan Deux Mille

*​

** All Winners were worked out in post order **


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

double poo !!!
well done everyone
am not jealous atall


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Do we get anything for guessing the winners even if we posted after the winner did?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

All Prizes Given - Ive just seen the time we are out at 7pm!  see you tommorow - or later if I am sober and back early enough 

Kellixxx ( Ive asked for your prize in bubbles hun )

Thanks to everyone who had a flutter

Ps : Check out Minxys profile


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ha ha, that's funny x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i won 26.50 on a 2 pounds each way bet!! with comply or die


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

i WON 24 POUNDS ON A 3 POUND BET ON COMPLY OR DIE ..... DIZZI i TOLD YOU IN THE ROOM LAST NIGH T THAT WOULD BE THE WINNER


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

WOOHOO I CAME 1ST, THATS MADE MY DAY    

HAYLEY X


----------

